# Limited atonement and 2 Peter 2:1



## Mayflower (Dec 17, 2004)

Can ayone help me, with the eplanation of the next vers :

2:1 But false prophets also arose among the people, just as there will also be false teachers among you, who will secretly introduce destructive heresies, even denying the Master who bought them, bringing swift destruction upon themselves

I have a discussion with someone about limited atonement, and he gave me this vers that the Lodd of of Christ is shed also for those who are not saved. It is shed (.....because the Master bough the them,...), but we can refuse it, and he came with this vers of 2 Peter 2:1


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 17, 2004)

Here's Calvins note on the passage:

http://www.ccel.org/c/calvin/comment3/comm_vol45/htm/vii.iii.htm

Henry:

http://www.christnotes.org/commentary.asp?ViewCommentary=1+Peter+2&Version=MHC

Here's a previous thread that dealt with the passage:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=4038#pid52017

And yet another:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=2445#pid40907

~Use thy search function!

[Edited on 12-17-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Scot (Dec 17, 2004)

In the abridged version of "The Death of Death in the Death of Christ" called "Life By His Death", Owen argues like this:

"Before this verse can be used to prove that Christ died for all men, including those who perish, it must be shown that:

a. the Lord Jesus Christ is meant by the term "the Lord",

b. redemption by the death of Christ is meant by "bought",

c. these teachers were true believers, and not mere professors,

d. any of God's elect can perish, and

e. Christ death was for all.

But these things are all most uncertain, and are no basis for inferring a universal redemption. As we show:

a. The word used for "Lord" in this place is not the greek word commonly used for Jesus Christ elsewhere in the New Testament. The word is more applicable to God, as the master or Owner of all men.
b. The word "bought" is usually joined with some such words as "with blood" or "by death" or "with a price" when used of Christ's death. The absence of those words here leaves it open, so that what is bought here is merely a general deliverance from evil of this life - as in verse 20 of this passage.

All that is intended here is that God, in his goodness, preserves some from the worst of evils of the world. Yet they, by their false teachings, deny him who preserved them so, and therefore end in destruction. How can anyone prove from this that Christ has died for all men?"

Personally, I think the passage is better understood if we look at it from the standpoint that Christ went to the cross to purchase the church in a corporate sense as well as in the eternal sense. Christ went to the cross to save his elect but also to set up a visible expression of the kingdom. Even though not everyone that is a member of a church is saved, they are spoken of as being "bought" because they are part of the body that was bought as an organization.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 17, 2004)

I've also heard the interpretation that he could easily have been referring to the delivery out of Egypt.


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks Scott Bushey & Dan McPherson for the commentarys of Calvin and Owen.


----------



## bigheavyq (Dec 20, 2004)

We have false teachers now, Hal lindsey, Jack van impe, perry stone. dave hunt, the word of faith movement, arminians, are all these people not elect and going to hell? no and neither are the people who follow them into their ditch. Do they bring a different gospel? yes God is gracious even to false teachers with bad presuppositions.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 20, 2004)

> We have false teachers now, Hal lindsey, Jack van impe, perry stone. dave hunt, the word of faith movement, arminians, are all these people not elect and going to hell? no and neither are the people who follow them into their ditch. Do they bring a different gospel? yes God is gracious even to false teachers with bad presuppositions.




Hmmmmmm - I disagree:

Galatians 1:8-9, "But even if we, or an angel from heaven, preach any other gospel to you than what we have preached to you, *let him be accursed*. _[i.e. eternally damned]_ 9 As we have said before, so now I say again, if anyone preaches any other gospel to you than what you have received, *let him be accursed*. 

Yes, they will go to hell for preaching another Gospel, and those following them will be twice damned:

Matthew 23:15 "Woe to you, scribes and Pharisees, hypocrites! For you travel land and sea to win one proselyte, and when he is won, *you make him twice as much a son of hell as yourselves*."

We best get to preaching the truth!

[Edited on 12-20-2004 by webmaster]


----------



## 4ndr3w (Dec 26, 2004)

From James WHite website - lengthy 

http://www.aomin.org/2PE21.html


----------

